# Feral kitten to house kitten



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Sometime in march little blue was born... ms.bryn came to my house with 3 grey kittens...they were living outside. being feral.. having fun. 



















Now here she is at christmas time..









PS the other 2 kittens got adopted. I have blue and her mom living with me.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Blue is growing into a beautiful young lady!


----------



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

What a beautiful cat.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Wow... my little feral family is just the opposite. Gray mom with tortie (and a calico) kittens!
2 kittens got adopted, and 2 are back with the colony because I wasn't allowed to keep them inside long enough to properly tame. Disco will still let me handle her, IF she's in the mood...Zinny won't even come within reach anymore :/


----------



## Shadow1953 (Oct 13, 2010)

Did you bring the feral inside? I am curious as to how they might act if they can't see the sky or smell the wind.


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I brought ms.bryn and blue inside last summer. They are enjoying the indoor life! They have plenty of things to do while they are inside. They have 3 other cats and 2 dogs to hang with too.  They are happy kitties.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Beautiful cats!


----------

